# Pregnancy & IBS



## Guest (Jan 21, 2002)

My husband and I would like to try to get pregnant in the fall - does IBS pose any risk/threat to me?


----------



## Anna2 (Jul 12, 2000)

I just had my second son 2 weeks ago. My ibs was totally gone both times I was pregnant. It did flare up at the end of the second one. As far as I know, and from what my doctor told me ibs poses no risks or threats on the pregnancy. It seems most peoples symptoms go away during the pregnancy from what I have seen on this board. Good Luck, and I hope everything goes your way!!


----------

